# My Valais Blacknose Lamb Poodle



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! WINTER LOOKS PRECIOUS! That is just too cute! I'm always getting tempted to color Molly but don't, because I don't think I could live with one color for such a long time that it takes to fade away (if ever, without clipping!) I wish someone would come up with some REALLY 'wash outs'!!!! I'd be changing her colors as often as her nails Hahaha!!!!!

P.S. Has anyone tried chalk? Does it rub off on stuff?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

What a cute little lamb! I had to enlarge the photo to see which one was really your poodle. Good job.


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

OMG how adorable, and Winter looks like he's enjoying his new altered ego. 

Controversial I Know, but I'm just throwing it out there. If you're looking for colors that are true to what they say try Manic Panic. It's made for humans, but it's a vegetable-based semi-permanent dye that's non-toxic, non-noxious and in my personal experience works really well. I also know multiple creative groomers who use it for dying large areas and especially when the job calls for "funky" colors (it comes in a bunch of wild bright colors and some that glow under black light). You can also download a mixing chart that will help you achieve hundreds of other colors, and their black (Raven) is seriously black! I haven;t used the black myself, buy my groomer friend uses it for the panda bear look. All of the colors take several washings to completely fade, so if it's a look you want around for only a few days, I wouldn't use it, or if your dog spends a lot of time in water cause the color will lift off some when it gets wet and can stain whatever your pooch may lay/drip on. Anyway, just thought I'd share my experience, and again....Winter looks fabulous!


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> OMG! WINTER LOOKS PRECIOUS! That is just too cute! I'm always getting tempted to color Molly but don't, because I don't think I could live with one color for such a long time that it takes to fade away (if ever, without clipping!) I wish someone would come up with some REALLY 'wash outs'!!!! I'd be changing her colors as often as her nails Hahaha!!!!!
> 
> P.S. Has anyone tried chalk? Does it rub off on stuff?


I've used chalk on wet and dry coats, it will depend on Molly's coat which way it would best adhere. It does rub off some but not so much once she's dried, but if she gets wet chalk will be all over everything she touches BUT...it washes out in the laundry without any fuss.

I'm going to dye Phoenix for 4th of July next weekend and will post some photos. I'll be using chalk since I don't want the design to last forever.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> OMG! WINTER LOOKS PRECIOUS! That is just too cute! I'm always getting tempted to color Molly but don't, because I don't think I could live with one color for such a long time that it takes to fade away (if ever, without clipping!) I wish someone would come up with some REALLY 'wash outs'!!!! I'd be changing her colors as often as her nails Hahaha!!!!!
> 
> P.S. Has anyone tried chalk? Does it rub off on stuff?



Thank you! 
You could always try Pet Paint. It comes off once you wash the dog and doesn't stain. You can only use it on super short hair though so it wouldn't work if say you wanted to dye her completely. Also once it's dry it doesn't rub off on anything like the chalk might. The blow pens do tend to stain quite a bit so those are a no go for you. The Top Performance is a temporary and really does wash out in a few bath times, especially when using whiting shampoos. But that is the one and only dye I have ever had issues with allergic reactions, so I very rarely use it and when I do I do a test patch the day before. Only other thing that you might be able to get away with is vegetable dye. I dilute it in water to the color I want and drench the coat in it. Then just dry with a dryer and you have a colored dog. It will wash out next time the dog gets wet.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

PoodlenPrada said:


> OMG how adorable, and Winter looks like he's enjoying his new altered ego.
> 
> 
> 
> Controversial I Know, but I'm just throwing it out there. If you're looking for colors that are true to what they say try Manic Panic. It's made for humans, but it's a vegetable-based semi-permanent dye that's non-toxic, non-noxious and in my personal experience works really well. I also know multiple creative groomers who use it for dying large areas and especially when the job calls for "funky" colors (it comes in a bunch of wild bright colors and some that glow under black light). You can also download a mixing chart that will help you achieve hundreds of other colors, and their black (Raven) is seriously black! I haven;t used the black myself, buy my groomer friend uses it for the panda bear look. All of the colors take several washings to completely fade, so if it's a look you want around for only a few days, I wouldn't use it, or if your dog spends a lot of time in water cause the color will lift off some when it gets wet and can stain whatever your pooch may lay/drip on. Anyway, just thought I'd share my experience, and again....Winter looks fabulous!



Yes! That is the brand I usually use. I love it! No matter what color it never lets me down. Plus I have never had a dog react to it like with the Top Performance dyes. I got some Opaws from Angela Kumpe at the grooming expo earlier this year and wanted to try it out. I was so disappointed when I got these results. She had her dogs there and we were able to touch the fur and really see how dark the dye took. I'm thinking she actually used the super black/permanent dye instead of this one. Which I don't think I would use that one so close to his face because it is a two part dye that you mix just like human dye. But I'll have to keep in mind that Manic Panics Raven is super black. I was going to get it but or beauty supply never has it in stock and I had this one on hand already. I'll have to order some from Amazon and redo the areas that didn't take well. It's funny because the only thing that this dye actually dyed black was his nails! He looks like he has black points with the way it dyed them lol.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

PoodlenPrada said:


> I've used chalk on wet and dry coats, it will depend on Molly's coat which way it would best adhere. It does rub off some but not so much once she's dried, but if she gets wet chalk will be all over everything she touches BUT...it washes out in the laundry without any fuss.
> 
> I'm going to dye Phoenix for 4th of July next weekend and will post some photos. I'll be using chalk since I don't want the design to last forever.



Can't wait to see those pics of Phoenix!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

That's ADORABLE


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That is just awesome! When you babysit Misha you will have to do something fun with her and surprise me when I get home! lol


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They are the most darling little guys! And what an awesome job. Your Winter looks just like them.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Love the lamb look so cute. As for the dye, most creative groomers swear by Orijen black for a good black. 

I've never tried any semi-perm colors from Opawz. Have just used their temp colors and somewhat disappointed. Quick dry to a Canadian is not quick dry to me. Takes a good 30 minutes to get it dry.

Love chalks and Pet Paint. Have never had a problem with them rubbing off. Only color that ever rubbed off was Opawz temp black. 

So far not brave enough for any long lasting colors. The thought of having to shave to get rid of it is not what I want. Body, no problem, but taking off ears and topknot. Nope, though I did strip Sully's ears in January after the holidays when grooming got away, and they are growing out nicely.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well Winter looks fabulous but have to say.... THOSE SHEEP!!!!! WANT SOME!!!! 

I guess a dyed poodle is close enough though :wink:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

loves said:


> Love the lamb look so cute. As for the dye, most creative groomers swear by Orijen black for a good black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have to look that brand up. I'm being cautious with the dye I use because it is by his face and he does lick a bit of it, so I worried about the toxicity of some dyes. That's why I opted for the temporary Opaws black vs the permanent two part black. I absolutely love this look and plan on keeping it up for a while so there are no worries for me of getting tired and needing to shave him lol. It is just to funny having people pass by me in the stores or when walking him whispering "oh my gosh that lady is walking a lamb around!" Or telling me "I have never seen a dog with those markings. What breed is he?" I'm tempted to start telling people he is a new species part dog part lamb, lol jk ?.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

I love what you've done, those sheep are cute and the look is adorable on Winter. If Leeloo were white, I'd do that in a second!! Great job!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Well Winter looks fabulous but have to say.... THOSE SHEEP!!!!! WANT SOME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess a dyed poodle is close enough though :wink:



I so wish I could get one of these lambs! But not only am I not allowed to have hoofed animals on my property without a permit, they are not allowed to be imported into the U.S. right now due to worries of livestock transporting a certain type of bovine disease. The FDA won't even allow embryos to be shipped over here. So I'll just have to be satisfied with dying Winter like one for now. I have to say it really does work though. The whole family has walked into the room where he is and jumped thinking there is really a lamb in the house. It's quite startling at first even though we know it's Winter lol. I took him over to my fathers house and I guess he told his family that I really got a lamb. When we walked in and they saw him they were like "Oh! It's so cute!" Then he barked and his wife frowns and says "Wait that's not a lamb, it barked." It was so hilarious we all just started laughing ?.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> The whole family has walked into the room where he is and jumped thinking there is really a lamb in the house. It's quite startling at first even though we know it's Winter lol. I took him over to my fathers house and I guess he told his family that I really got a lamb. When we walked in and they saw him they were like "Oh! It's so cute!" Then he barked and his wife frowns and says "Wait that's not a lamb, it barked." It was so hilarious we all just started laughing &#55357;&#56834;.


That's priceless!!! I'd love to give Pippin some more lamb markings, but unfortunately... she's black...!! Darn it, if I'd known what fun you can have with colouring I'd have got a white or apricot :biggrin:


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

This is adorable! I want to see more pics! Please? :angel: 

Great job with the color, keeping the markings distinct! One of my pups has a mane I'd like to dye, and I'm a little worried I'll just end up dying her whole front half! : P


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> That's priceless!!! I'd love to give Pippin some more lamb markings, but unfortunately... she's black...!! Darn it, if I'd known what fun you can have with colouring I'd have got a white or apricot :biggrin:



Hey there is such thing as black lambs! You can still make her look like a lamb, it's all about the way you cut the hair ?.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

PammiPoodle said:


> This is adorable! I want to see more pics! Please? :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job with the color, keeping the markings distinct! One of my pups has a mane I'd like to dye, and I'm a little worried I'll just end up dying her whole front half! : P



Lol, I'll have to get more pics when I dye him again. This dye has worn off so bad. his ears are back to red as well as all around his nose where he licks. 

If you are worried about the color bleeding onto other areas when you dye her mane, use cholesterol conditioner to block out the areas you don't want died. Also you can let her grow out slightly, then dye the mane and shave after, shaving all the areas that might have gotten dye on them. Or you can wrap the mane in foil, that will help certain types of due process and take to the hair better. And of course you can combine all these techniques to be extra careful.


----------



## bslick (Sep 27, 2011)

poodlecrazy#1, your pup looks so awesome in this trim! I cant believe how much he looks like a lamb, he really could pass for one 

I got some OPAWZ at PetQuest last weekend and it came out very nice. Black is jet black and I couldn't have been happier with the results. All three of these are OPAWZ. I let the black sit on for 35 mins and let the purple and blue sit for 20 mins.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh! Wow! 

The artwork on these guys is amazing!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

bslick said:


> poodlecrazy#1, your pup looks so awesome in this trim! I cant believe how much he looks like a lamb, he really could pass for one
> 
> 
> 
> I got some OPAWZ at PetQuest last weekend and it came out very nice. Black is jet black and I couldn't have been happier with the results. All three of these are OPAWZ. I let the black sit on for 35 mins and let the purple and blue sit for 20 mins.



Wow! That looks great! Way blacker than mine came out. Is that the temporary dye or the permanent two part mix dye? The first time I let mine sit on for 50 mins then re did it again after rinsing and let it set 40 mins. It still came out a dark shade of purple and blue. I'm wondering if I got a faulty tube or something. I got mine at the Groom Expo West in Pasadena from Angela Kumpe. 

If you zoom in on him in this pic you can see how badly the dye has faded and what I mean about it being a dark purple instead of a black color.


----------



## bslick (Sep 27, 2011)

What a cutie! And yes, I can see now how it looks like a purple color. 

This is the permanent black with 2 parts It looks a dingy cream color when you mix it but once you apply it to the hair it turns black. 

Let it set on for 35 min then I rinsed, towel dried and then did the color. The only thing I'd be worried about for your guy is the eye area. When working with permanent color, make sure you rinse with cool water until the color stops bleeding. (only as cool as your pup is comfortable with)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

OMG! I can't tell the difference between the lamb and the Poodle. It's a "Ladoodle!" You did a great job! I never thought I'd be interested in doing something like that but now you two with the artistically done Poodles have me re-thinking that. Really cute and must be fun!


----------

